
Introducing Coindex – Cryptocurrency price tracking on iOS - cryptofish
https://medium.com/@jashpetty/introducing-coindex-cryptocurrency-price-tracking-on-ios-3d3cc24217f4
======
wkwakeman
A Good UX is badly needed in the space!! Thanks

